
Show HN: [TG BOT] Millions of chat zones based in geographical areas - sofocles
https://qwasap.com/
======
sofocles
Now, you can ban annoying users. We try to improve this bot every day ;-)

------
sofocles
Qwasapbot works fine now. We are sorry for the inconvenience. Despite the
incident, all messages eventually reach their destination.

------
sofocles
I am sorry. We have some technical problems just now May 31, 02:24 (UTC/GMT).
We are working for solving them.

